# Its been far too long



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter and of course Instagram:thumb:

Seldom rarely obtaining enough time to document these days let alone travel forums and social media as that is becoming a job in its own right.
Here are a few finished article walk around videos of vehicles we have had the pleasure of fettling, improving and preserving.

Aston Martin Db4 series 5 correction finished in Polish Angel majesty de passion.






Porsche carrera 4 S dual stage correction finished in Williams F1 ceramic coat and Top Coat.






Jaguar F type R V8 in Italian racing red ( lovely colour ) correction finished in Britemax Amethyst ceramic coating.






Alfa Romeo Guilia voles new car preparation finished in SiRamik Glasscoat APT.






Mclaren 650s spider single stage correction finished in Williams F1 ceramic coat topped with Polish Angel Jubilee wax.






Porsche cayman S in Miami blue, New car preparation finished in SiRamik Glasscoat APT and Diamas ceramic coatings.






Audi TTS roadster dual stage correction finished in Williams F 1 ceramic coat x 2.






Ford focus RS dual stage correction finished in SiRamik Glasscoat APT.






BMW E92 M3 V8 in Melbourne red. Single stage correction finished in Britemax Amethyst.






VW golf GTD, dual stage correction finished in SiRamik Glasscoat APT and Diamas.






Jaguar F type V6 S coupe single stage correction finished in SiRamik Glasscoat APT.






And if you've made it this far, Hope you enjoyed the viewing:thumb:​


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Glad to have you back:thumb: seen your stuff on instal and bloody stunning detailing I might add:thumb: hopefully we'll see more write ups on here now your back posting :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

good to see some great videos of you work


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

yes too long Mr 

cars look stunning as always


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Scott give us a bell mate be a whole since we had a decent chin wagg.:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice to see you posting again buddy


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice selection of work, well done :thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey scott.

Stunning work!!!

I take it you've moved premises since i last saw you?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

chongo said:


> Glad to have you back:thumb: seen your stuff on instal and bloody stunning detailing I might add:thumb: hopefully we'll see more write ups on here now your back posting :wave:


Thanks.



WHIZZER said:


> good to see some great videos of you work


Thanks Bill.



Dan J said:


> yes too long Mr
> 
> cars look stunning as always


When would they ever look other than just that eh Dan?:buffer:



suspal said:


> Hi Scott give us a bell mate be a whole since we had a decent chin wagg.:thumb:


Burying my head in work and trying to keep work and social separate these days Sus, but will try and get 5 minutes at some point fella.



stangalang said:


> Nice to see you posting again buddy


Cheers Matt.



KleenChris said:


> Nice selection of work, well done :thumb:


Thanks Chris. They are all the same albeit some being composite and others metal. All get the same tlc if client wishes.



Mr Gurn said:


> Hey scott.
> 
> Stunning work!!!
> 
> I take it you've moved premises since i last saw you?


I moved twice over. I am now smack bang in central Loughborough. Smaller work space but far better premises and super location.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Central Loughborough can only be a good thing business wise!

The missus is now looking for a new car again, so might give you a nudge when she finally makes her mind up.....


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Some really nice machines you've worked on there and some serious gloss you've got to them


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work as always Scott.


----------



## Dunney (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice work! The F-type is absolutely stunning!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Top drawer Scott.:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Mr Gurn said:


> Central Loughborough can only be a good thing business wise!
> 
> The missus is now looking for a new car again, so might give you a nudge when she finally makes her mind up.....


Cool beans:thumb:



Andyblue said:


> Some really nice machines you've worked on there and some serious gloss you've got to them


Thanks.



Gleammachine said:


> Nice work as always Scott.


Cheers Rob.



Dunney said:


> Nice work! The F-type is absolutely stunning!


The R or the S? Both cracking cars. Really like the coupe's.



unique detail said:


> Top drawer Scott.:thumb:


Thanks Andy.


----------

